# Burton, Nike?



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

you're gonna have to make that extra effort to find a shop to try them on. any of those boots can be good or bad for you. it depends how they fit on you and only you.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Motos fit me like crap. Vapens are nice but soft if your any bit aggressive they'll fall short. That is all.


----------



## Motleydrew (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, I have heard both good and bad things from different people, about each boot. Would you guys say that the moto boot, is just as soft as the vapen? I can't say I'm going to be overly agressive, as I'm sure I'll almost have to learn all over again.

I'm going to set out over the next few days, and see if I can find some where which carry a wider variety of boots. Hopefully they'll have something in stock that I'll like, and avoid ordering online. Going by what everyone says on here, boots are #1 most important part of your gear.

Thanks guys


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

NYTSNOW said:


> you're gonna have to make that extra effort to find a shop to try them on. any of those boots can be good or bad for you. it depends how they fit on you and only you.


This. Seriously. Try before you buy.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I've ridden the Rulers and think that they rock. I've tried on the Motos and didn't like the flex through the cuff. Never tried the Nike's but I know a couple people that have and so far haven't heard any complaints. If you have to order boots without trying them on first I would suggest making sure that the company you go through has a good return policy.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've tried on size 9 Moto's & Vapens. The Vapens seem a hair shorter and more snug. Both are pretty soft but the Motos seem a bit softer.

I own a pair of size 8.5 Rulers from 2010/2011. Stiffer than the Motos.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

NYTSNOW said:


> you're gonna have to make that extra effort to find a shop to try them on. any of those boots can be good or bad for you. it depends how they fit on you and only you.


:thumbsup:

DO NOT SKIMP ON BOOTS. If you have to buy them full price in the store, it will be well worth the little bit of money you would save if you purchased boots online that you have never tried on.

Burton Motos are garbage boots.

Burton's quick lace system is also garbage, so I wouldn't get the Rulers.

Nike boots are awesome, but very expensive.

FYI: Nike boots, like all of their products, run a half size small. So if you size up to be a 10.5, start out by trying their 11. 9 times out of 10 that will be your boot.

K2, 32, and Salomon make pretty good boots.


----------



## Motleydrew (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, lots of good info.

I feel that I'm leaning towards a Nike boot. Have checked a local shop, which carries them but didn't have my size in stock .. but have since put in an order which should contain a size that will fit me. 

I've seen alot of good deals online, but like you guys said .. I have fought off the temptation to buy because of price. I would rather take the time, try on a few different pair .. and be comfortable on the hill, instead of having sore/numb feet and be miserable.

I too, am a little nervous of the fast lacing systems. I just want to find a comfortable boot, which is middle range as stiffness goes with a traditional lacing system. I think the nike vapen will give me just that?


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Traditional laces are where its at. If you had tried on any Nike boot in your size you would have gotten the idea of where you stood (no pun intended) with what size you need. Then you order online to get the cheapest price.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I ride 2009 Burton rulers. Its a mid stiff boot. Great for all mountain riding. I love the quick lace system, I hate laces. In terms of comfort I can't really say much as I had to install my own j bars and insoles to fit my foot perfectly. No heel lift or pain. However if I crank my bindings down tight the strap will make a dent into the boot. 

I may upgrade to newer rulers or try a different brand. Not many other brands to try on in my area.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Coming from a shop employee... (I hope you're not planning this). Don't just use your local shop's time sizing your foot and trying on boots. To just go order online. Its like the biggest insult to us. At least be purchasing some of your gear there bindings or board or Boots 
As for Nike. Their boots stiffness and pricing aren't parallel. Vapens. Kaijus zf1. ITES.(variable.). Stiffness. Low to high 

Vapen zf1 kaiju ites. Prices.low to high

Kaijus are closest to a mid flex.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> Coming from a shop employee... (I hope you're not planning this). Don't just use your local shop's time sizing your foot and trying on boots. To just go order online. Its like the biggest insult to us. At least be purchasing some of your gear there bindings or board or Boots
> As for Nike. Their boots stiffness and pricing aren't parallel. Vapens. Kaijus zf1. ITES.(variable.). Stiffness. Low to high
> 
> Vapen zf1 kaiju ites. Prices.low to high
> ...


I worked at a shop for a number of years and I didn't find it insulting unless a customer was implying that he was going to buy a boot with us, tries on every boot in the store, and then walks away.

It's not like shop employees make commission. 

If a customer comes up and is like, "hey, I know exactly what I want, let me try on these specific sizes of these specific models, you don't need to sit here and watch me do it unless you really want to," it's whatever.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Not many come out and say it. To act like you need help and thwn walk. I feel used. And abused. Depends.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> Not many come out and say it. To act like you need help and thwn walk. I feel used. And abused. Depends.


Welcome to the life of working at any retail store in 2012. You can blame the internet for that. :wavetowel2:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> Not many come out and say it. To act like you need help and thwn walk. I feel used. And abused. Depends.


Grow some balls. 

It's irritating, but not something that makes me feel used and abused haha


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Just trying to give the guy some shop etiquette.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Shop ettiquette is not being a douche, and then you get the "cool guy discount."


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

k thanks....


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> Kaijus are closest to a mid flex.


DKs, actually. They're stiffer than the Kaijus, similar fit though.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

not sure why i left out the Dk's


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> k thanks....


You are very welcome. 



Alkasquawlik said:


> DKs, actually. They're stiffer than the Kaijus, similar fit though.


The DKs are awesome boots.


----------

